# Flounder in orange beach area



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

What is good place for flounder in orange beach? Not asking for your personal spots just an idea of where ishould go gigging?I usually fish and dive but my friend has a duck boat riggedup for bow fishing so we were thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

try from mullbery east towards barbers new marina and hatchet point


----------

